# CarlyJade & Panda looking for bump buddies due end of Oct!



## carlyjade86

Hi girls, 
Myself and FlamingPanda decided we needed a thread that doesn't house as many people as some of the other October threads! We are wanting one where it's small enough that we can all actually hold a conversation with eachother, and discuss our daily progressions without a million and one conversations going on between 25 different people! A thread in which those who are members can bond while we go through this amazin experience togetha! So come on in and tell us ur story :)


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Carlyjade, looks like we share the same due date. Go October babies! :haha:

So far I'm feeling pretty good. Nausea on and off, cramping on and off, sore boobs every once in awhile. How are you feeling?


----------



## Bumblebeee

Great idea :) I got my BFP on 17th Feb after almost 3 years ttc :) I am over the moon, yet scared sh*tless at the same time! My lmp due date is 20th Oct but my ovulation due date gives me 28th October. I'd imagine my ov due date is most accurate. Due date, it seems so weird to say that!!! Currently 6w 4d from lmp, and feeling fine apart from some sore bazoomas, some stretching down in my ov region and tiredness. I'm taking each day as it comes and praying for the best :)


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Wow, bumblebee. 3 years of TTC?! I pray this is a sticky bean for you, you deserve it! When is your first ultrasound?


----------



## carlyjade86

Hey girls, and welcome! Glad to be sharing this experience with you!
For me this is baby number 2. Number 1 was one of those little *oops* moments back in my teens, and number 2 we had been trying for since October 2010. 
My dates are worked out from my LMP. I stared chartin but stopped half way thru due to me and my OH having a mth from hell and very nearly going our separate ways! We Babydanced once during that time and that was on CD15. My last temp I took was the day after and there was no rise at that point. The fact that it was this mth amazes me! Lol. But I guess "once can be enough" I of all people should know that! Lol. 

I'm feelin ok. Sore boobs and nipples. Few zits. Tiredness and bad dreams are about all the symptoms I have at the moment! Didn't have any with Elliot but its still early days for this one I guess! :) 

MMCJG - 5 boys?! Omg... Do u have any house left??? Lol. Glad symptoms havent hit you hard either yet! :hugs:

Bumblebee: 3 yrs is such a long time... It is so common to try for that long tho! I had no idea just how difficult it an be to get pregnant and all the science behind it until I started tryin... But u are here now and we are all goin to have healthy little babas before October is out!! :happydance: you got ur bfp the day before I did too! :D

October will be an expensive mth. My fathers bday is the 20th n my nephew the 22nd! Imagine baby comes on the 21st? Haha!


----------



## vicky n bump

hey im due oct 17th and need a bumb buddy x


----------



## vicky n bump

hey does anyone get little pain that come and go x


----------



## Sabbie

Hey, Im due 21st october and over the moon :D. i had a m/c september last year so am super paranoid this time round but everything is ok so far. sore boobs, nausea, aches and pains, and spots :). love it. October is an expensive month for our family aswell. My dads birthday 7th, my nephew is 8th and now little bean will be 21st ish :). My little bean was sort of planned sort of not, my partner and me are engaged to be married unfortunately he lives abroad so the distance is a problem at the moment but that will be changing shortly when he moves here. Really can't wait for my first scan, just be glad when i see that everything really is ok and so see bean and heartbeat.
x


----------



## Liltrinabelle

Hi I'm due 30th oct. Can I join in? This will be my 2nd child. :) I have little pains that come and go from time to time. From what I remember it is normal vicky n bump. 

xx


----------



## Sabbie

I get period like pains, cramps in belly and back and sometimes sharp pains in lower region but everythings comes and goes and my doctor said all completely normal everythings growing so something that was once the size of a jaffa cake is now the size of a large orange in a matter of weeks, its a growth spurt between 6 and 12 weeks, really exciting :)
xx


----------



## carlyjade86

Hey Vicky. Congrats on ur bean! I've had a little intermittent pain today.. It's gone as soon as it comes tho. I just put it down to a lot of stretching going on in there. Our little babies gettin comfy! 

Sabbie, congrats to u too! Happy and healthy 9mths to us all


----------



## Sabbie

def praying for happy and healthy 9 months to us all :) good to talk to people who have same symptoms etc. nice not to be alone :) congrats to you too xx


----------



## chetnaz

Hi, I'm due around 27th Oct, can I join you ladies? This will be baby no. 4 for me. I have three boys - a five year old and 19 month of identical twins. This beany was a bit of an "ooops" moment. I'm a little worried about how we'll cope, but I'm getting really excited as it's sinking in. I was quite sad to think that I'd never have another little baby, so I'm happy this little one decided to join us. And of course after three wonderful boys, I would LOVE LOVE LOVE a little pink bundle. So far I haven't got many symptoms other than extreme tiredness and an already obvious bump. Kind of worries me really as with my previous pregnancies I knew I was pregnant before AF was even due! I always had neausea, sore, painful boobs, tiredness, etc. But this time - nada! I hope this isn't a bad thing.... I'm also wondering if it might be twins again (bump already looks like i'm 3/4 months gone, which was the same with my twins). Can't wait for scan to see how many are in there!


----------



## vicky n bump

Sabbie said:


> Hey, Im due 21st october and over the moon :D. i had a m/c september last year so am super paranoid this time round but everything is ok so far. sore boobs, nausea, aches and pains, and spots :). love it. October is an expensive month for our family aswell. My dads birthday 7th, my nephew is 8th and now little bean will be 21st ish :). My little bean was sort of planned sort of not, my partner and me are engaged to be married unfortunately he lives abroad so the distance is a problem at the moment but that will be changing shortly when he moves here. Really can't wait for my first scan, just be glad when i see that everything really is ok and so see bean and heartbeat.
> x

im looking for bump buddy


----------



## carlyjade86

Hi chez! I'm hopin for a little pink bundle too. Will probably be a boy tho, which of course I'm still going to be thrilled about! I am worried too about expense... The fact I have a stupid little car that only fits 2 people in but I can't sell it yet, we have to buy a 3 be house as living in 2 bed rented... I guess i just didn't believe it was goin to happen so didn't worry about it til now! I'm sure it will all work out tho an be worth every bit of stress! 

Twins would be lush... My dad is a twin. My nana had 3 sets of twins and one singleton! Apparently it goes on the mothers side tho don't it?


----------



## vicky n bump

im just worried as i had a m/c in september hope eveything is ok this time round x


----------



## vicky n bump

hey im due the 17th and curse you can join us we are all nice lol x


----------



## vicky n bump

fancy being my bump due as we are due around the same time x


----------



## vicky n bump

im new at this and that was to you carlyjade x


----------



## chetnaz

carlyjade86 said:


> Hi chez! I'm hopin for a little pink bundle too. Will probably be a boy tho, which of course I'm still going to be thrilled about! I am worried too about expense... The fact I have a stupid little car that only fits 2 people in but I can't sell it yet, we have to buy a 3 be house as living in 2 bed rented... I guess i just didn't believe it was goin to happen so didn't worry about it til now! I'm sure it will all work out tho an be worth every bit of stress!
> 
> Twins would be lush... My dad is a twin. My nana had 3 sets of twins and one singleton! Apparently it goes on the mothers side tho don't it?

Hi Carlyjade. I know what you mean. We also live in a two bed flat so hardly any room already. And hubby was made redundant last summer and cannot gt work at the moment as he's had health issues so gp adviced him not to find new employment (he suffers from cerebral palsy and had a fall around xmas and fractured his ankle, which has made his CP worse) so financially we're worried. But saying that, everything happens for a reason and this little bean decided to join us, so we're happy.

Yes, twins are from the maternal side, although identical twins are just fluke, could happen to anyone as its the embryo that splits in half. I wouldn't be surprised if it was twins again though as aparently your chances of having twins rise if you have them already, and my gran had two sets of twins, as did a great aunt of mine, so it does run in our family. Part of me is worried it would be twins again and another part wants it to be! (yes, I'm mad, but twins are amazing!). Hope you have a H&H 9 months, and hope we get our pink bundles this time, although like you said, I'll adore beany whether boy or girl.


----------



## carlyjade86

Vicky, try not to worry about things like that and just relax and enjoy your pregnancy! It's all about positive mental attitudes! Take things easy, don't get stressed, and take each day as it comes. I'm sorry u lost a bean prior, but I'm sure this time every thing will be perfect! 

Aw Chet... It sounds as u r havin a really tough time. Poor u and poor hubby :( things will work themselves out tho. As u said, everything happens for a reason! And they r 3 beautiful cheeky lookin boys u have there! Summer is approaching and hopefully things will go on the up for u and ur husbands health will improve. :hugs:


----------



## chetnaz

Thanks Hun. They are very cheeky indeed! Feel a bit sorry for the twins as they're still my 'babies' and have always had to share me with their big bro and of course each Other, and now we have another little bubba on the way they'll have to share mummy and daddy with!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

carlyjade86 said:


> Hey girls, and welcome! Glad to be sharing this experience with you!
> For me this is baby number 2. Number 1 was one of those little *oops* moments back in my teens, and number 2 we had been trying for since October 2010.
> My dates are worked out from my LMP. I stared chartin but stopped half way thru due to me and my OH having a mth from hell and very nearly going our separate ways! We Babydanced once during that time and that was on CD15. My last temp I took was the day after and there was no rise at that point. The fact that it was this mth amazes me! Lol. But I guess "once can be enough" I of all people should know that! Lol.
> 
> I'm feelin ok. Sore boobs and nipples. Few zits. Tiredness and bad dreams are about all the symptoms I have at the moment! Didn't have any with Elliot but its still early days for this one I guess! :)
> 
> MMCJG - 5 boys?! Omg... Do u have any house left??? Lol. Glad symptoms havent hit you hard either yet! :hugs:
> 
> Bumblebee: 3 yrs is such a long time... It is so common to try for that long tho! I had no idea just how difficult it an be to get pregnant and all the science behind it until I started tryin... But u are here now and we are all goin to have healthy little babas before October is out!! :happydance: you got ur bfp the day before I did too! :D
> 
> October will be an expensive mth. My fathers bday is the 20th n my nephew the 22nd! Imagine baby comes on the 21st? Haha!

Ha! Yes, once is all it takes. I'm very blessed in that hubby and I never had to really "try". Getting pregnant has not been my problem (obviously this is my 10th pregnancy):haha: Staying pregnant hasn't been as easy. 
I had all 5 of my boys with no trouble at all, never gave miscarriage a second thought. Then last September I had my first miscarriage, then another in January, and another in October. We got pregnant this time when hubby decided not to "pull out" (sorry TMI), I checked my OPK the following morning and sure enough it came up positive. So I started acting pregnant right away. Hopefully we caught this one early enough that it will stick. :flower:

I haven't had a pregnancy dreams this time yet, I usually get them often, but not this time.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

chetnaz said:


> carlyjade86 said:
> 
> 
> Hi chez! I'm hopin for a little pink bundle too. Will probably be a boy tho, which of course I'm still going to be thrilled about! I am worried too about expense... The fact I have a stupid little car that only fits 2 people in but I can't sell it yet, we have to buy a 3 be house as living in 2 bed rented... I guess i just didn't believe it was goin to happen so didn't worry about it til now! I'm sure it will all work out tho an be worth every bit of stress!
> 
> Twins would be lush... My dad is a twin. My nana had 3 sets of twins and one singleton! Apparently it goes on the mothers side tho don't it?
> 
> Hi Carlyjade. I know what you mean. We also live in a two bed flat so hardly any room already. And hubby was made redundant last summer and cannot gt work at the moment as he's had health issues so gp adviced him not to find new employment (he suffers from cerebral palsy and had a fall around xmas and fractured his ankle, which has made his CP worse) so financially we're worried. But saying that, everything happens for a reason and this little bean decided to join us, so we're happy.
> 
> Yes, twins are from the maternal side, although identical twins are just fluke, could happen to anyone as its the embryo that splits in half. I wouldn't be surprised if it was twins again though as aparently your chances of having twins rise if you have them already, and my gran had two sets of twins, as did a great aunt of mine, so it does run in our family. Part of me is worried it would be twins again and another part wants it to be! (yes, I'm mad, but twins are amazing!). Hope you have a H&H 9 months, and hope we get our pink bundles this time, although like you said, I'll adore beany whether boy or girl.Click to expand...


Oh, wouldn't a set of twin girls be a fun addition! :twingirls:
I'm hoping for a girl too, 5 boys already. They're great, but at least one girl would be nice. :blush:


----------



## chetnaz

Twin girls would certainly balance things out at home, but I'd settle for one too! Hubby keeps joking that we'll probably have twin boys again. To be honest, after 3 boys, I just don't think we can make girls, so hello baby boy no. 4! Lol


----------



## carlyjade86

Aww I can see me being like u 2 and havin lotsa boys... I'll stop at 3 tho. Definitely!! Lol. 

Well my OH is being a right doosh bag tonight. Can u get away with murder if u blame pregnancy hormones??? He is honestly sulkin with me becoz I didn't buy him anything for tea over asda this evening. Baring in mind, all I've had is a fish finger sandwich for my tea (with garlic mayo... Yum yum) and when I was goin over all he said was he wanted a pack of biscuits and that he would pick himself summit up for tea after training! Now I'm all the selfish lazy bitches under the sun?! He finished work at 1pm today and sat over his mothers til 6! I finished at 3, did school run, made beds, washed up HIS mess from last night, did homework n ironed uniforms for tomorrow, made sarnies for tomorrow and done a little shop! Honestly I want to punch his face in :/ ( sorry for ranting! ) lol


----------



## Sabbie

Ladies how do i get one of these things at the bottom of my posts to show how far i am? sorry i know its unrelated but i really want one hehe xx


----------



## carlyjade86

Need to create a "ticker" copy the BBcode and add it to your signature. It's easy. If u see 1 u like, it will take u to the site when you click it


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

carlyjade86 said:


> Aww I can see me being like u 2 and havin lotsa boys... I'll stop at 3 tho. Definitely!! Lol.
> 
> Well my OH is being a right doosh bag tonight. Can u get away with murder if u blame pregnancy hormones??? He is honestly sulkin with me becoz I didn't buy him anything for tea over asda this evening. Baring in mind, all I've had is a fish finger sandwich for my tea (with garlic mayo... Yum yum) and when I was goin over all he said was he wanted a pack of biscuits and that he would pick himself summit up for tea after training! Now I'm all the selfish lazy bitches under the sun?! He finished work at 1pm today and sat over his mothers til 6! I finished at 3, did school run, made beds, washed up HIS mess from last night, did homework n ironed uniforms for tomorrow, made sarnies for tomorrow and done a little shop! Honestly I want to punch his face in :/ ( sorry for ranting! ) lol


You know, I never think about the fact that some of us are in the UK and some in the USA, until I read a post like yours. :haha: I couldn't follow any of what you said. :rofl: I guess I'll leave a response to someone else in the UK. :haha:


----------



## carlyjade86

Oops, sorry! It's probably worse with me as I'm not just British, I'm welsh!! That means speak a whole different kind of English... In a nutshell, he's being a total A-hole and therefore I shall be on a "wife-strike" until further notice!! Lol


----------



## scottishchick2

Can I join too? I'm expecting my second child on the 26th of October.


----------



## carlyjade86

Of course u can! Congrats and welcome! :):):)


----------



## Manxcat

I'd love to join too. Due on the 21st October with my first. Have my first appointment with the midwife on Monday, and so excited. I think after that it'll seem so much more real as I present I still can't believe I'm pregnant. Very few symptoms so far except huge boobs and a constant appetite. 
Looking forward to spending the next exciting months with you all.


----------



## flamingpanda

Morning everyone :) Well done for starting the thread Carly.

I feel a bit weird this morning, sort of anxious and nervous about it all. I have no idea why. I don't know if this is because we're telling parents this week but I have all these fears suddenly like "OMG I'm not mature enough to have a child!". It's a bit scary.

Anyone else felt like this? My mum is coming over for tea tonight and I'm half tempted just to tell her then and there (my Dad we can tell later on). I just wonder if I'd feel better if it's out in the open.


----------



## carlyjade86

Hey panda! Thanks :) yay me!

It could be due to tellin ur parents... I just wanted to get it out the way as soon as I found out! The way I see it is IF (god forbid) anything did happen, my mammy will be the one Id have to talk to about it anyways... Try not to worry about it. Ur mam will be so happy I'm sure!! Tho my dad did say "Jesus. I'll be 45 with 3grandkids!!!" lol. And my grandparents threatened to emigrate... Haha. Gosh that's I point. I'll be 26 with 2 kids! And one of them will be 8!! I'm def not old enough or mature enough for this... Lol


----------



## carlyjade86

Welcome Manx!! Sorry u missed u there. Hehe. Congrats on ur pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## flamingpanda

Ok well I just texted Paul and he agreed, we'll tell her tonight. Phew. Tomorrow I won't have to worry about this anymore! :p Now I'm terrified about telling!

My brothers are a lot older than me, so this will be my parent's... 7th grandchild! Sadly the youngest two live over in the USA so our little one won't have any cousins close in age that will be close to home.

BTW does anyone feel they know the sex of the baby? Both my partner and I feel so certain it is a girl that we're not even really considering boy names. Has anyone else had this? I even had a dream the other night that we had the baby, she was dressed in pink. It's sort of funny because I'm the last person that would dress a girl all in pink but I think my mind was trying to tell me something.

Carly was it hard adjusting to the first child? I was reading a baby mag last night (I know I need to stop reading so much) but I just felt an overwhelming sense of "OMG how are we ever going to get the house ready? It's all going to be exhausting".


----------



## carlyjade86

I found it a breeze to be honest.. I went from typical teen who slept to mid day to being a mum who as soon as baby stirred I was up, bottle warmed and baby fed before he even woke! I did live with my parents for the 1st yr but I was determined to do it myself an I did! I think I'm more scared this time round tho due to now havin bills and car debt. U'll be surprised just how easy it is. Elliot was a good baby, toddler and child tho so I've been really lucky! Next 1 will probably be a nightmare... Lol. 

I keep thinkin girl. Only lookin at girl stuff really. I think it's more that I WANT a girl tho than knowing... But I'd say I definitely knew Elliot was going to be a boy.


----------



## Dovahkiin

Can I join? Due on 23rd October with my first...


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

carlyjade86 said:


> Oops, sorry! It's probably worse with me as I'm not just British, I'm welsh!! That means speak a whole different kind of English... In a nutshell, he's being a total A-hole and therefore I shall be on a "wife-strike" until further notice!! Lol

:rofl: Now THAT I understand! :haha: Why is that men turn into total pricks when their wives are pregnant. Its never like on TV where the husband dotes on the wife and won't let her lift a finger. Only in my dreams!:sleep:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Manxcat said:


> I'd love to join too. Due on the 21st October with my first. Have my first appointment with the midwife on Monday, and so excited. I think after that it'll seem so much more real as I present I still can't believe I'm pregnant. Very few symptoms so far except huge boobs and a constant appetite.
> Looking forward to spending the next exciting months with you all.

Congratulations on your :bfp:
I remember with my first it took awhile for it to feel real, I didn't see a doctor until I was 12 weeks along! Now I see a doctor right after my bfp!:haha:
Going to those MW appointments definitely helps it feel real. Oh, and that first ultrasound, there's nothing like it!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

flamingpanda said:


> Ok well I just texted Paul and he agreed, we'll tell her tonight. Phew. Tomorrow I won't have to worry about this anymore! :p Now I'm terrified about telling!
> 
> My brothers are a lot older than me, so this will be my parent's... 7th grandchild! Sadly the youngest two live over in the USA so our little one won't have any cousins close in age that will be close to home.
> 
> BTW does anyone feel they know the sex of the baby? Both my partner and I feel so certain it is a girl that we're not even really considering boy names. Has anyone else had this? I even had a dream the other night that we had the baby, she was dressed in pink. It's sort of funny because I'm the last person that would dress a girl all in pink but I think my mind was trying to tell me something.
> 
> Carly was it hard adjusting to the first child? I was reading a baby mag last night (I know I need to stop reading so much) but I just felt an overwhelming sense of "OMG how are we ever going to get the house ready? It's all going to be exhausting".


I thought I knew the sex of each of my children. I was convinced that each one from #2 to #5 were girls, just convinced! But alas, they are all boys. :haha: This time I'm hoping for a girl, but honestly I have no idea. 

When I had my first child my life really didn't change all that much. Well, of course it changed, I was a mom! But we still went out to dinner, we still went on road trips, we still did everything we did before baby, but we just brought baby along. You'll adjust quickly.


----------



## chetnaz

Hi ladies. How are you all doing today? Ive gone from having pretty much no symptoms (except for tiredness) to having neausea, feeling dizzy & feeling very hungry today. Guess its a good thing that I'm having symptoms finally. Still worried though. I don't think I'll relax until I have my first scan and see that all is well. I was even considering paying for a private scan, but considering our finances arent great at the mo, I better not. As for gender, i have no idea what beany is. I keep refering to baby as "she" but I think that has more to do with wanting a girl. Can't wait to find out.


----------



## vicky n bump

thanks carlyjade x im a born worrier x


----------



## carlyjade86

This does seem a group of pink wanters!! Lol. 
My Stomach is massive tho and really uncomfortable! Think I must have some trapped wind :blush: lol. My OH is still being a massive tool and I just feel like I could cry with it all becoz I'm soooooo tired! But he's already thinkin it's just an excuse :evil: :(

Well I'm a super proud mummy today! Elliot has passed his stage 4 in swimming. Passed every stage 1st time. Go Els!! :happydance: can't wait to get home now an shower n put my pjs on and snuggle down to the TV.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Carlyjade, Congratulations to Elliot and a big face slap to your hubby. :haha: Don't you wish you could give them just a little taste of what its like to be growing a person and then be told all your symptoms are made up! :growlmad:

Chetnaz, symptoms can be both reassuring and a pain! But, it is what it is I suppose.


----------



## carlyjade86

Thanks mmcjg! :D

I would like some more symptoms. Some mornin sickness would be good to stop me eatin so much!!! Lol


----------



## scottishchick2

Ooh we've been moved.


----------



## carlyjade86

So we have.... Guess we r officially Buddies ! :happydance: hehe

Aw girls.... These dreams r really ruining me! In addition to the man eating rat one, I had one last night where aload of men were tryin to get in my house to hurt me... And then I had one where I wasnt pregnant anymore... I'd lost the baby. Woke up crying! I've been so calm and positive about this pregnancy too until then, now I'm scared to death! :(:(


----------



## scottishchick2

Good morning girls. Still no ms here but think it may be on it's way. I've just placed a large Asda order so that I can make a few batches of food eg spaghetti bolognaise, curry, mince etc to freeze into portions. The last thing I'll want to do is cook if I'm ill but my OH and DD will still need fed so all I'll have to do is take it out of the freezer. If I don't get ms this time at least it'll give me more time after work if I don't have to cook.

My boobs are killing me when I get out of bed now so think I'll have to start sleeping in sports bras to support them. Gravity is a killer :winkwink:


----------



## flamingpanda

Good morning everyone :)

I told them! I feel so much better. Mum was over last night for tea and I just blurted it out in the end, couldn't think of how to do it calmly. Told my Dad when I took her home. They seemed really happy for us. Dad looked like he was going to cry. We did get a lecture about how our house was too small (which I expected and know they are right) but I told them we have no choice but to stay there.

So 2 down, 2 to go! Not nervous about the next lot as they're not my parents! :p


----------



## scottishchick2

Panda, have you noticed your tickers show different days till you give birth? One says 239 and the other 241.


----------



## carlyjade86

Welldone panda! Feels much better doesn't it! I feel u with the house being too small... Got the same problem with my car too!


----------



## flamingpanda

I hadn't but it could be due to me using different dates - the nhs site and fertility friend seem to disagree on the date I'm due. I'll try making them again and see what happens. :)

It does, I was so worried yesterday. At least now they know.

We're getting rid of my car this week to save some money, we figure if I'm at home for a year it would be a waste of money to run two. I know that's right but I will miss the little old banger, it was my first car.


----------



## carlyjade86

I can't sell mine as I still have too much on my loan compared to what the car is worth. Tom is going to sell his tho and pay his loan off so we can get the ball rolling on this mortgage business! Lookin to by a house close to his works then so he can walk back and forth work, and then after Christmas I should have enough gone on my loan that we can get a more family friendly car. I only get 6weeks full pay in my place, which is shocking considering I work for a big bank!! So maternity is concerning me already... I'm sure it will all sort itself out tho.... :-/ lol.


----------



## scottishchick2

I'll only get six weeks full pay too but luckily enough my OH will stop paying csa for his son in May so the shortfall in my wage will be made up by the extra money we'll have from that. Our house is too small too and we were looking to move once the csa payments stopped but decided to try for a baby instead. The baby will just have to share with our DD until we find somewhere, probably next year. We've both got family cars so we won't have to fork out for that.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

carlyjade86 said:


> So we have.... Guess we r officially Buddies ! :happydance: hehe
> 
> Aw girls.... These dreams r really ruining me! In addition to the man eating rat one, I had one last night where aload of men were tryin to get in my house to hurt me... And then I had one where I wasnt pregnant anymore... I'd lost the baby. Woke up crying! I've been so calm and positive about this pregnancy too until then, now I'm scared to death! :(:(

Carlyjade! We made it to sweetpea! :wohoo: Congratulations, happy 6 weeks!

I had my very first pregnancy dream last night after having my very first day spent on the couch because I felt so nauseous. In my dream I had a big river ride in my garage and we had a pet alligator and pet hippo in it. The alligator and hippo suddenly got mean and started attacking me and my family. It was really crazy. 

Your pregnancy dream sounds scary, I hope you don't have that one again!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

scottishchick2 said:


> Good morning girls. Still no ms here but think it may be on it's way. I've just placed a large Asda order so that I can make a few batches of food eg spaghetti bolognaise, curry, mince etc to freeze into portions. The last thing I'll want to do is cook if I'm ill but my OH and DD will still need fed so all I'll have to do is take it out of the freezer. If I don't get ms this time at least it'll give me more time after work if I don't have to cook.
> 
> My boobs are killing me when I get out of bed now so think I'll have to start sleeping in sports bras to support them. Gravity is a killer :winkwink:

That's a great idea. I've started the once-a-month-whole-foods-cooking this month and I love it! So nice to have food in the freezer ready to go! When I don't feel like cooking my teenagers can make supper! :happydance:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Panda, Congrats on telling your parents! Sort of makes it more real doesn't it? 

Your tickers are so funny, you and Scottish are both 5w+6, but your ticker says 241 days left and hers says 239. I guess you're going to go overdue! :haha:


----------



## chetnaz

Hey ladies. Hope everyone's feeling well today. Panda, glad to hear you're feeling better after telling your parents. It's such a relief, isn't it?! I wasn't sure if I should tell my family until after the 12 week scan, but in the end I couldn't wait and told them all. Their reactions were quite funny - my sisters' didnt believe me, as the twins are only 20 months old. They think I'm mad. 

After complaining that I have no symptoms, I've been feeling really off today. Neausea, dizziness, stomach cramps, tiredness. It's suddenly just hit me. Guess thats a god sign right. Still don't feel right though. For some reason I keep thinking something's not as it should be. Considering having an early scan, what do you girls think?


----------



## scottishchick2

I'm contemplating the same thing, I think it's because I'm so sure something is going to go wrong that I won't settle till I see the heartbeat. It's over 60miles to the nearest early scanning centre so I'd have to take a day off work to travel through. I wonder if my doctor would refer me for an early scan?


----------



## chetnaz

scottishchick2 said:


> I'm contemplating the same thing, I think it's because I'm so sure something is going to go wrong that I won't settle till I see the heartbeat. It's over 60miles to the nearest early scanning centre so I'd have to take a day off work to travel through. I wonder if my doctor would refer me for an early scan?

Probably not. I asked my doctor to refer me for an early scan, even used the excuse that it could be twins again, but he said that unless i have a bleed they wont scan early.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

My doc wouldn't think about sending me for an early ultrasound until I had my losses. This time I'm getting one at 7 weeks, but that still seems so far away! 

Chetnaz, I hope your feeling is wrong and everything is just perfect.


----------



## carlyjade86

Mom2mmcjg said:


> carlyjade86 said:
> 
> 
> So we have.... Guess we r officially Buddies ! :happydance: hehe
> 
> Aw girls.... These dreams r really ruining me! In addition to the man eating rat one, I had one last night where aload of men were tryin to get in my house to hurt me... And then I had one where I wasnt pregnant anymore... I'd lost the baby. Woke up crying! I've been so calm and positive about this pregnancy too until then, now I'm scared to death! :(:(
> 
> Carlyjade! We made it to sweetpea! :wohoo: Congratulations, happy 6 weeks!
> 
> I had my very first pregnancy dream last night after having my very first day spent on the couch because I felt so nauseous. In my dream I had a big river ride in my garage and we had a pet alligator and pet hippo in it. The alligator and hippo suddenly got mean and started attacking me and my family. It was really crazy.
> 
> Your pregnancy dream sounds scary, I hope you don't have that one again!Click to expand...

Yaaaay! We r sweetpeas!!! :D happy 6weeks to u! Half way to scan!! :happydance:

Girls im sure none of us got anything to worry about! We need some PMA in here! It is such a hard time stuck in limbo... Can't we all just sleep until week 12??? I feel like I could... Lol.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Oh me too, sleeping for a few weeks sounds great!


----------



## chetnaz

Sleep for a few weeks? I'd settle for sleeping through the night! The twins still don't sttn and wake me several times. As if that's not bad enough, one of them has decided that his wake up time should be 4am and has been waking up at this time every moring for the last week, and refusing to go back to sleep! 4 AM!! FOUR!!! Think he knows I'm pregnant and is punishing me for it lol. I've decided I'm booking an early scan today. I'm mad, I know. And I probably shouldn't waste my money, but if I don't, I'm just going to worry and panic till my 12 week scan, and surely that's not good for baby. Also I have no idea how far along I am (can't remember when my last period was) so I might actually be further along then I think. The lady at spthe clinic said she had some Saturday appointments left, so hopefully I can be scanned tomorrow. I'll let you ladies know how it goes. Hopefully its good news. I would so love it if they said to me 'oh you're actually 16 weeks'. How great would that be? Lol. Although I know I'm not that far along. Last AF was in jan, just can't remember when in jan. Anyway I'm rambling. Hope you all have a great day xx


----------



## scottishchick2

I'm a sweet pea too :happydance:


----------



## flamingpanda

Indeed, I think I would have felt nervous telling them at any age. I don't know why I was so scared, I'm 27 and I've been with my partner 4 years, and we live together already! So I think I was just being silly. The funniest thing was said by my dad. It went like this:

Me - We're having a baby
Dad - You are?
Me - *nods*
Dad - Oh wow that's great news ... it is good news right?

LOL... no Dad I'm telling you because I'm horribly upset. :haha:

Apparently Mum says he's excited. He mentioned that with my baby he'll be able to get away with more. :haha: With my brothers I think my parents are always afraid of offending their wives by getting to involved. Or that they won't be allowed to buy the kids sweets etc (my brother's wives are weird as hell).

We're sort of hoping I am late. We think Halloween would be a fantastic birthday to have. :)


----------



## flamingpanda

Oh wow just noticed my ticker, the little one looks like something out of alien this week! :wacko:

I'm going to go and do my tickers again actually and see if I can work out why they're being super weird with the dates.


----------



## chetnaz

Right, I've booked th early pregnancy scan - I'll be going tomorrow at 9.45am!! Can't wait. Hopefully it'll all go well and put my mind to rest. :)


----------



## Manxcat

Thought I'd lost you all but then realised we'd been moved. Glad to catch up with everyone again.

Still no symptoms here extra for my boobs going up a cup size, so off to buy some new underwear at the weekend. I've got my booking appointment on Monday which I'm looking forward to, and hopefully they'll reassure me that yes I am actually pregnant (still doubting myself). We've decided to tell the parents next weekend - very scary thought!

Had a dream last night that we decided to call the baby William John - no idea where that came from as haven't even thought about names yet, plus I think it'll be a girl..!

PS definitely like the sound of sleeping for the next few weeks. Cant wait to get to 12 weeks.
x


----------



## Liltrinabelle

Started with the MS a few days ago. Not too bad just nausea. Seems to be between 12pm and 6pm. Not too bad. Hope it doesn't get worse. With my first it was all day for about 3 or 4 months and really bad. Was bed ridden for most of it. Least I can just about manage with this one so far. Baths and heat make it worse. So no heating on and luke warm baths for me. Have alot of ginger biscuits at the ready and pure orange juice. Try to drink water but makes me feel really sick. I have to sip the water so I don't throw up. I also got some sea bands to help. They did a bit but that couldve been the biscuits.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

chetnaz said:


> Sleep for a few weeks? I'd settle for sleeping through the night! The twins still don't sttn and wake me several times. As if that's not bad enough, one of them has decided that his wake up time should be 4am and has been waking up at this time every moring for the last week, and refusing to go back to sleep! 4 AM!! FOUR!!! Think he knows I'm pregnant and is punishing me for it lol. I've decided I'm booking an early scan today. I'm mad, I know. And I probably shouldn't waste my money, but if I don't, I'm just going to worry and panic till my 12 week scan, and surely that's not good for baby. Also I have no idea how far along I am (can't remember when my last period was) so I might actually be further along then I think. The lady at spthe clinic said she had some Saturday appointments left, so hopefully I can be scanned tomorrow. I'll let you ladies know how it goes. Hopefully its good news. I would so love it if they said to me 'oh you're actually 16 weeks'. How great would that be? Lol. Although I know I'm not that far along. Last AF was in jan, just can't remember when in jan. Anyway I'm rambling. Hope you all have a great day xx

Oh, 4am is just not right! Come on boys, give mamma a break! I don't blame you booking an early scan, I would too! 12 weeks is too long to wait!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

scottishchick2 said:


> I'm a sweet pea too :happydance:

Congrats, sweet pea! Happy 6 weeks!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Happy 6 weeks, Panda. Our little "aliens" are growing like crazy!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Manxcat said:


> Thought I'd lost you all but then realised we'd been moved. Glad to catch up with everyone again.
> 
> Still no symptoms here extra for my boobs going up a cup size, so off to buy some new underwear at the weekend. I've got my booking appointment on Monday which I'm looking forward to, and hopefully they'll reassure me that yes I am actually pregnant (still doubting myself). We've decided to tell the parents next weekend - very scary thought!
> 
> Had a dream last night that we decided to call the baby William John - no idea where that came from as haven't even thought about names yet, plus I think it'll be a girl..!
> 
> PS definitely like the sound of sleeping for the next few weeks. Cant wait to get to 12 weeks.
> x

I always feel that way about my first appointment. I always think, Oh God, they're going to tell me I'm not really pregnant! Unfortunately, one time that actually happened. I got a false -positive with a digital test and didn't find out until I went to the doc at 6 weeks and she did an ultrasound! That was awful!


----------



## Manxcat

Mom2mmcjg said:


> I always feel that way about my first appointment. I always think, Oh God, they're going to tell me I'm not really pregnant! Unfortunately, one time that actually happened. I got a false -positive with a digital test and didn't find out until I went to the doc at 6 weeks and she did an ultrasound! That was awful!

OMG Mom2mmcjg, don't tell me that, now I will be panicking!


----------



## scottishchick2

Good luck for your scan today Chetnaz!


----------



## chetnaz

I'm baaack! So I'm 5wks 3days according to measurements. There's one in there this time (thank God, dont think i could handle two sets of twins!) and my due date is....31st Oct - Halloween! Lol. They couldn't detect a heartbeat as it's just too early and he suggested I come back in a couple of weeks for the heartbeat, but I dont think its worth paying again, just to hear a heartbeat. I will wait for the 12 week scan now. The main thing is, I know how far gone I am and have a due date and everything seems fine so far. Hope it stays that way. How are you all today?


----------



## carlyjade86

Glad ur scan was good Chet! And that there's only one there for ur sake! Lol.

I'm ok. Hormones are gettin the better of me... Cried in work yesterday. Lost my head at Elliot's football match coz of some mouthy cocky pr!ck! Went to empty my kitchen bin and nearly threw up... Other than that im still feelin pretty unpregnant!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Manxcat said:


> Mom2mmcjg said:
> 
> 
> I always feel that way about my first appointment. I always think, Oh God, they're going to tell me I'm not really pregnant! Unfortunately, one time that actually happened. I got a false -positive with a digital test and didn't find out until I went to the doc at 6 weeks and she did an ultrasound! That was awful!
> 
> OMG Mom2mmcjg, don't tell me that, now I will be panicking!Click to expand...

Sorry, now I always test several times before I go to the doc, and I NEVER use digis. Of course I looked it up after my false positive to find out that false positives are a problem with that test. :growlmad:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

chetnaz said:


> I'm baaack! So I'm 5wks 3days according to measurements. There's one in there this time (thank God, dont think i could handle two sets of twins!) and my due date is....31st Oct - Halloween! Lol. They couldn't detect a heartbeat as it's just too early and he suggested I come back in a couple of weeks for the heartbeat, but I dont think its worth paying again, just to hear a heartbeat. I will wait for the 12 week scan now. The main thing is, I know how far gone I am and have a due date and everything seems fine so far. Hope it stays that way. How are you all today?

Oh, that's wonderful! Now you can make a ticker! :haha: A halloween baby, how cute. You'll have a little pumpkin! :kiss:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

carlyjade86 said:


> Other than that im still feelin pretty unpregnant!

Me too! Felt great yesterday, no symptoms at all and none this morning. I'm trying to enjoy it, but it is a little nerve wracking!


----------



## carlyjade86

I'm not too worried. I didn't have symptoms with my first either and I had a breezy pregnancy and labour with him! Would like some sickness to stop me eatin so much... I look massive already!! Im made of honour for my sister in the May after the baby... 6 mths to lost a vast amount of weight! Wanted to look 2 st before I got pregnant and managed half of one... Oops. :blush: 

Ooh I've only used digi tests! 4 of them, over different days, and saw progression, so I'm pretty sure I am....lol


----------



## Manxcat

Mom2mmcjg said:


> Now I am panicking as the first two tests I did (which weren't digital) were negative then I waited 5 days and the next two tests I did (both digital) were positive. I've no symptoms apart from swollen boobs ( oh and no period :thumbup:), but do you think there's anyway I might not be pregnant? Will the midwife be able to confirm it at my booking appointment on Monday. Help...?


----------



## carlyjade86

Manx don't panic! I find it hard to believe u'd get two false positives... If the tests were that unreliable I'm sure they wouldn't be allowed to be sold surely? But if in doubt and will put ur mind at rest, get another? Tho a late period is a pretty good indicator too... Lol


----------



## Manxcat

Thanks CarlyJade. I know I'm probably just worrying unnecessary but that's completely like me! OH thinks I'm mad, to be honest I think he's mad to live with me....LOL.
How's everyone else doing today?


----------



## chetnaz

Mom2mmcjg said:


> chetnaz said:
> 
> 
> I'm baaack! So I'm 5wks 3days according to measurements. There's one in there this time (thank God, dont think i could handle two sets of twins!) and my due date is....31st Oct - Halloween! Lol. They couldn't detect a heartbeat as it's just too early and he suggested I come back in a couple of weeks for the heartbeat, but I dont think its worth paying again, just to hear a heartbeat. I will wait for the 12 week scan now. The main thing is, I know how far gone I am and have a due date and everything seems fine so far. Hope it stays that way. How are you all today?
> 
> Oh, that's wonderful! Now you can make a ticker! :haha: A halloween baby, how cute. You'll have a little pumpkin! :kiss:Click to expand...

I tried to make a ticker, then copied and pasted it to the bit where it says edit signature, but it didn't work. It just showed the ticker link. Any ideas where I'm going wrong? 

A halloween baby would be pretty cute. Think the receptionist at the clinic thought I'd be upset by it so was saying ' oh you're due date will change again though' but I told her that's pretty cool. If she's a girl she'll be my little (white) witch. Lol.


----------



## carlyjade86

Make sure u use to bbcode n it should work


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Manxcat said:


> Mom2mmcjg said:
> 
> 
> Now I am panicking as the first two tests I did (which weren't digital) were negative then I waited 5 days and the next two tests I did (both digital) were positive. I've no symptoms apart from swollen boobs ( oh and no period :thumbup:), but do you think there's anyway I might not be pregnant? Will the midwife be able to confirm it at my booking appointment on Monday. Help...?
> 
> Oh, don't let my experience worry you. I don't think you could get two false positives in a row! I'm sure you are perfectly pregnant!:thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

chetnaz said:


> Mom2mmcjg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chetnaz said:
> 
> 
> I'm baaack! So I'm 5wks 3days according to measurements. There's one in there this time (thank God, dont think i could handle two sets of twins!) and my due date is....31st Oct - Halloween! Lol. They couldn't detect a heartbeat as it's just too early and he suggested I come back in a couple of weeks for the heartbeat, but I dont think its worth paying again, just to hear a heartbeat. I will wait for the 12 week scan now. The main thing is, I know how far gone I am and have a due date and everything seems fine so far. Hope it stays that way. How are you all today?
> 
> Oh, that's wonderful! Now you can make a ticker! :haha: A halloween baby, how cute. You'll have a little pumpkin! :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> I tried to make a ticker, then copied and pasted it to the bit where it says edit signature, but it didn't work. It just showed the ticker link. Any ideas where I'm going wrong?
> 
> A halloween baby would be pretty cute. Think the receptionist at the clinic thought I'd be upset by it so was saying ' oh you're due date will change again though' but I told her that's pretty cool. If she's a girl she'll be my little (white) witch. Lol.Click to expand...

Go to this link https://global.thebump.com/tickers/default.aspx then make your ticker. When you get to the end copy the code in the box titled "Pseudo HTML, UBBCODE, OR BBCODE" and it should work!


----------



## chetnaz

Mom2mmcjg said:


> chetnaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom2mmcjg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chetnaz said:
> 
> 
> I'm baaack! So I'm 5wks 3days according to measurements. There's one in there this time (thank God, dont think i could handle two sets of twins!) and my due date is....31st Oct - Halloween! Lol. They couldn't detect a heartbeat as it's just too early and he suggested I come back in a couple of weeks for the heartbeat, but I dont think its worth paying again, just to hear a heartbeat. I will wait for the 12 week scan now. The main thing is, I know how far gone I am and have a due date and everything seems fine so far. Hope it stays that way. How are you all today?
> 
> Oh, that's wonderful! Now you can make a ticker! :haha: A halloween baby, how cute. You'll have a little pumpkin! :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> I tried to make a ticker, then copied and pasted it to the bit where it says edit signature, but it didn't work. It just showed the ticker link. Any ideas where I'm going wrong?
> 
> A halloween baby would be pretty cute. Think the receptionist at the clinic thought I'd be upset by it so was saying ' oh you're due date will change again though' but I told her that's pretty cool. If she's a girl she'll be my little (white) witch. Lol.Click to expand...
> 
> *Go to this link https://global.thebump.com/tickers/default.aspx then make your ticker. When you get to the end copy the code in the box titled "Pseudo HTML, UBBCODE, OR BBCODE" and it should work!*Click to expand...



Woooo, it worked! I have a ticker at last. Thanks for the link.

Last night I was so tired that after putting the twins and DS to bed at 7pm, I went to bed too. Didn't even bother with dinner. Weird thing is, I wasn't hungry. I haven't got any appetite for the last couple of days. Anyone else feeling the same? The last two pregnancies, I just couldn't eat enough and was constantly hungry in the first trimester, so it's odd that i've gone the opposite way this time. Hope everyone has a good day today. x


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Nice ticker! I've been going through cycles of wanting to eat everything and wanting to eat nothing. Weird.


----------



## Manxcat

How is everyone feeling today? I had my first appointment with the midwife yesterday, which was quite exciting although when she told me she was running 15 minutes late I burst into tears! That'll be the hormones then. Still not experiencing any main symptoms yet, so either I'm really lucky or ms is going to strike with avengence :wacko:
Now just to work on my ticker....


----------



## carlyjade86

I'm good thanks Manx! Still no definite symptoms here either. Missed them on my first and hope to again! Got drs next week. Can't wait! Hopin it will start the ball rollin on this pregnancy!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Manxcat said:


> How is everyone feeling today? I had my first appointment with the midwife yesterday, which was quite exciting although when she told me she was running 15 minutes late I burst into tears! That'll be the hormones then. Still not experiencing any main symptoms yet, so either I'm really lucky or ms is going to strike with avengence :wacko:
> Now just to work on my ticker....

Yes, get that ticker going! :haha:
So does it feel more real to you now?


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I'm doing great today! Got great HCG levels yesterday (34,881) so I'm feeling very optimistic now! :wohoo:


----------



## Manxcat

We have a ticker! 
Mom2mmcjg - I was still doubting until I did the third test today (non digi this time), and it was positive too :happydance:,so definitely pregnant and very very happy. 
PS Great news about your HCG levels.


----------



## scottishchick2

I still don't feel any different except for sore boobs. Roll on the next few weeks so I can buy a Doppler and hear baby's heartbeat to prove to myself it's there :)


----------



## flamingpanda

Manxcat said:


> We have a ticker!
> Mom2mmcjg - I was still doubting until I did the third test today (non digi this time), and it was positive too :happydance:,so definitely pregnant and very very happy.
> PS Great news about your HCG levels.

Silly isn't it? When I went for my scan yesterday I had this horrible moment where I thought what if she says "I can't see anything, you're not pregnant, what made you think you were". As Paul pointed out to me he saw the test too but it's such a long time between things happening at this stage I honestly considered the fact I'd imagined it.

I'm having a terrible day so far. After the positive scan yesterday we decided we'd have a nice meal out to celebrate. So we went to a little Japanese place we love and whilst the food was lovely when there I paid for it all night with stomach cramps. I couldn't get comfortable in bed and spent most of the night awake. This morning I think MS is beginning to kick in, I haven't been sick yet but felt dreadful this morning. I also feel dizzy and exhausted. Wish it was home time. I can't even rest tomorrow as our little dog is going in for the snip, so I'll have a day of worry for him. :(


----------



## carlyjade86

Panda I could say SNAP to all u just said! I've had countless people ask if I'm ok today, sayin I don't look well etc. i had a rubbish sleep, my eyes feel like lead and I got an ache behind them. I seem to have what I'm calling 'hunger sickness' I've noticed it a few times but today, while in the kitchen in work waitin for my dinner, I had my head in the bin!! Luckily I just wretched but my mouth was full of that warm spit u get before you r sick. That was half 11, I'm feelin it a bit now too :( I take back sayin I want sickness!! I definitely don't!!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Panda & Carlyjade, I'm right there with you. I feel like garbage today! I feel when I'm hungry and sick after I eat! I have so much to do, but I just can't do any of it.


----------



## Manxcat

It sounds as if we are all having bad days. CarlyJade, Panda and Momm2 - hope you are all feeling better soon.
I'm fine physically but totally wrecked mentally today. Stressed out which I can tell as I've gone into autopilot mode, and just very irritable with OH (who seems to have lost his sensitivity gene today!). You can cut the atmosphere with a knife here at present. Roll on tomorrow and another day - who knows bump may have graduated from being a blueberry by then.


----------



## chetnaz

Hi ladies how are you all? Sorry I went a bit AWOL, I've been feeling like crap. The MS has kicked in. I'm not sick, just have that sucky feeling most of the day. And I'm really dizzy. Never had dizziness in pregnancy before. I also don't have an appetite for anything. Nothing appeals to me, even when I'm hungry. To top it all off, we've all got a cold, except for DS1, so I'm having to look after two sick toddlers while I'm feeling like crap myself. On the bright side, I've got my booking in date and scan date! Seeing midwife on 3rd April (day after my birthday!) and scan 12 th April. Seems so far away!


----------



## carlyjade86

Morning girls. Pleased to say I'm feelin less sicky today, but i havent stopped eating yet! But the bad news is I still got this horrible ache behind my eyes! Cannot shift it at all... Should I be worried I think?

Chet, sorry to hear u r all poorly bad! Sendin massive sympathy to u becoz I kno i couldn't deal with having to fuss other people while I feel this rubbish. :hugs:

Manx - I had that last week. It gets better tho. OH is starting to feel a bit more sorry for me... I think his mum had a word! Lol. Hope he shapes up soon for u. 

Yay me! I'm a blueberry :)


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Woohoo for blueberries! :wohoo:

Why do stress and sickness seems to walk hand in hand with pregnancy? So not fair. 
This morning I told my hubby to get my sons up and ready for school and he (jokingly) said, "ugh, you do it." I said, "How about this, I'll grow the baby and you get them ready for school." That worked. :haha:


----------



## Manxcat

Big day for us today - we are telling my parents tonight :wacko: I know I should be excited but I'm absolutely terrified. I have no idea what they are going to say. We've only been together a couple of years and we aren't married which is probably a big thing for their generation (they are both 80). We are then going to tell OH's parents tomorrow - less worried about that one. Wish me luck girls. Ps hope everyone is feeling a bit better today.


----------



## flamingpanda

Ugh I'm having a horrible day. OH is no help whatsoever. Yesterday our little dog went in to be neutered and it's been an utter nightmare since. He's come home with a big cone on his head so he doesn't pick at his stitches but because he's a Corgi and has little legs he can't eat with it on. So it keeps having to be taken off, and he doesn't want it back on. On top of that he's really upset about it all and keeps crying. I booked two days off this week to take care of him and my partner has next week off because it's his birthday anyway. Well the dog came in and slept with us last night, I set him some pillows down on the floor but because I get up about 4 times in the night to wee these days it kept disturbing him and he'd cry for a bit. Well this morning at about 6:45 he woke and jumped on the bed so I tried to comfort him for a bit before we got up. He wouldn't settle and the alarm was set for 7 anyway so I got up with him. Fed him, gave him his medicine and finally managed to hold him and get the cone back on. Well OH gets up and first thing he says is "I think he'll be fine sleeping out here tonight". In other words he didn't like being woken up. Tough luck, the dog is sleeping in there tonight. Then 5 mins or so pass and he asks if I'll make him a sandwich. To be fair I said I would the night before. So I go to make it and upon opening the fridge find that someone (I wonder who...) has knocked over the beetroot and it's leaked everywhere. So I start to clean it and OH asks what's wrong, I explain and tell him to be careful because beetroot stains. He then proceeded to stand behind me sighing and tutting. I asked him why he appeared to be angry with me and he said "I'm not angry with you, the situation, I need to get to work". So I told him to make his own sandwich and go then. Well he went off into another room for 5 minutes, the amount of time it took for me to clean the mess and the same amount of time he could have made 5 sandwiches in. Then he leaves! The dog has cried non stop all morning. I've tried to ring around and see if I can get him a soft collar alternative but nowhere local seems to stock them.

The OH was going on about how he wasn't getting up early with the dog on "his week off", well I have news for him. He bloody well is. If he can't manage looking after a poorly dog how the bloody hell will we cope with a child. I wouldn't mind but it's the end of the world if he gets a sniffle, the poor dog has had it's bits lopped off. You think he'd have some sympathy.

:growlmad:


----------



## flamingpanda

P.S Good luck Manx, I felt exactly the same telling our lot. It's much better now it's all out in the open though. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## carlyjade86

Men!!!! And ur poor dog :( bless him... Sorry OH being so hard work Panda! I think all these first time fathers are going to have a massive rude awakening when babies are born! My OH included as my DS was 5 when we got togetha so already quite self sufficient and didn't require my undivided attention! When Thomas is further down the peakin order, he won't know what's hit him! 

I'm feelin a bit better today. Headache has finally gone! Yay! Sickness is better but I am eatin constantly which I think is helping. OH has been quite a good boy this week, compared to last week anyways... I keep sending him little snippets of things I've read about being tired, headaches, sickness, hunger... Etc. so I think he's finally realising I'm not "milkin it" - made him watch one born every minute too. His face :rofl: 

There's a story on the front page of our local paper today regarding an inquiry into a newborn becoming brain damaged after a bodged delivery in my local hospital. I didn't like it there the 1st time and I do not want to go back there!! I'm tempted to push for a home birth if I can't get in a midwife run hospital where they have time to see to u! It's made me all rather anxious :s


----------



## carlyjade86

Good luck Manx ! I'm sure they'll be super excited! :hugs:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Manxcat said:


> Big day for us today - we are telling my parents tonight :wacko: I know I should be excited but I'm absolutely terrified. I have no idea what they are going to say. We've only been together a couple of years and we aren't married which is probably a big thing for their generation (they are both 80). We are then going to tell OH's parents tomorrow - less worried about that one. Wish me luck girls. Ps hope everyone is feeling a bit better today.

I hope it goes well with your parents, I'd definitely expect the "When are you getting married?" question. :haha: I'm sure they'll be thrilled!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

flamingpanda said:


> Ugh I'm having a horrible day. OH is no help whatsoever. Yesterday our little dog went in to be neutered and it's been an utter nightmare since. He's come home with a big cone on his head so he doesn't pick at his stitches but because he's a Corgi and has little legs he can't eat with it on. So it keeps having to be taken off, and he doesn't want it back on. On top of that he's really upset about it all and keeps crying. I booked two days off this week to take care of him and my partner has next week off because it's his birthday anyway. Well the dog came in and slept with us last night, I set him some pillows down on the floor but because I get up about 4 times in the night to wee these days it kept disturbing him and he'd cry for a bit. Well this morning at about 6:45 he woke and jumped on the bed so I tried to comfort him for a bit before we got up. He wouldn't settle and the alarm was set for 7 anyway so I got up with him. Fed him, gave him his medicine and finally managed to hold him and get the cone back on. Well OH gets up and first thing he says is "I think he'll be fine sleeping out here tonight". In other words he didn't like being woken up. Tough luck, the dog is sleeping in there tonight. Then 5 mins or so pass and he asks if I'll make him a sandwich. To be fair I said I would the night before. So I go to make it and upon opening the fridge find that someone (I wonder who...) has knocked over the beetroot and it's leaked everywhere. So I start to clean it and OH asks what's wrong, I explain and tell him to be careful because beetroot stains. He then proceeded to stand behind me sighing and tutting. I asked him why he appeared to be angry with me and he said "I'm not angry with you, the situation, I need to get to work". So I told him to make his own sandwich and go then. Well he went off into another room for 5 minutes, the amount of time it took for me to clean the mess and the same amount of time he could have made 5 sandwiches in. Then he leaves! The dog has cried non stop all morning. I've tried to ring around and see if I can get him a soft collar alternative but nowhere local seems to stock them.
> 
> The OH was going on about how he wasn't getting up early with the dog on "his week off", well I have news for him. He bloody well is. If he can't manage looking after a poorly dog how the bloody hell will we cope with a child. I wouldn't mind but it's the end of the world if he gets a sniffle, the poor dog has had it's bits lopped off. You think he'd have some sympathy.
> 
> :growlmad:

Honestly, he'll probably manage taking care of a baby the same way for awhile. At least that's how it's been in my experience.:blush: Men stay whiny little boys even after they are fathers. Just warning you so you won't be surprised. :haha:
Now that my boys are older and my hubby is older he is much better, but it took awhile, like 15 years. :haha:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

carlyjade86 said:


> Men!!!! And ur poor dog :( bless him... Sorry OH being so hard work Panda! I think all these first time fathers are going to have a massive rude awakening when babies are born! My OH included as my DS was 5 when we got togetha so already quite self sufficient and didn't require my undivided attention! When Thomas is further down the peakin order, he won't know what's hit him!
> 
> I'm feelin a bit better today. Headache has finally gone! Yay! Sickness is better but I am eatin constantly which I think is helping. OH has been quite a good boy this week, compared to last week anyways... I keep sending him little snippets of things I've read about being tired, headaches, sickness, hunger... Etc. so I think he's finally realising I'm not "milkin it" - made him watch one born every minute too. His face :rofl:
> 
> There's a story on the front page of our local paper today regarding an inquiry into a newborn becoming brain damaged after a bodged delivery in my local hospital. I didn't like it there the 1st time and I do not want to go back there!! I'm tempted to push for a home birth if I can't get in a midwife run hospital where they have time to see to u! It's made me all rather anxious :s

Yikes! Yes, that would make me nervous too! Do you have to go to that hospital or can you choose? Here I have about 4 different hospitals to pick from, I'm checking them all out so I can pick which one has the best birthing suite. :haha:


----------



## carlyjade86

I'm not sure.... I know there's a midwife run maternity ward down the road in the next city which I'll try to get into, not sure if I can tho? Guess i'll know soon enough! OH has totally stamped all over me wanting a home birth. He carries on n he'll be the 1 in hospital!!! Really love the idea of doing it at home, but he had the cheek to say if anything happened he'd blame me. Men r so ignorant to what they don't understand... :evil:


----------



## scottishchick2

I'm hoping for a home birth too Carly and OH isn't keen but tough, it's me giving birth not him. I'm only 7 minutes from hospital if anything goes wrong. I'm going to have a chat with the midwife about it at my appointment on the 20th.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I thought about a home birth, but honestly my time in the hospital is my vacation. :haha:
If I gave birth at home I wouldn't get a break from hubby and kids. :rofl:


----------



## chetnaz

Hi ladies, how are you all? Feeling really rough today. Been sick for the first time this morning, which I hated as I have a real phobia about vomiting. I have no energy and I just want to sleep all day. Seems like the days are really dragging :(


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Feeling nauseous today, but I'm happy about it. My nausea has gone away since my ultrasound on Friday so that kind of scared me. 

I hope you feel better. I don't like vomiting either, yuck.


----------



## Manxcat

Well we're back after the weekend where we planned to tell the parents, although it didn't quite go to plan as OH was ill, so I had to tell my parents on their own (really wanted OH there but it would have meant waiting another 4 weeks or telling them over the phone, neither of which I wanted to do). 
So anyway I told them, and needless to say both were completely shocked. Oddly though since I told them they haven't mentioned it at all - guess they must be really shocked. Mum asked whether I was nauseous at the smell of coffee (as she was during her pregnancy), but that was it. Absolutely nothing else. Hoping as the weeks go on it'll start to sink in a little more with them. 
It's the in-laws next but as OH and his parents aren't speaking at the moment it could be another few weeks yet. Why are these things never simple!

Chetnaz / Momm2 - sorry to hear you're feeling awful at present. I feel a bit of a fraud here as I've still no symptoms other than ever growing boobs.

Take care everyone, and look after those precious blueberrys and raspberrys x


----------



## carlyjade86

Glad ur parents didn't go over the edge with ur news Manx! I'm sure once they see scan pics and bump they'll get a lot more excited and it will be a lot more real for them! :hugs:

Well girls, I've taken my first 'sicky' from work. This pregnancy seems to have made me a migraine sufferer! I lost vision in my 1 eye last night about 8 o'clock so rushed up stairs, took contact lenses out, had a shower and got straight to sleep hoping I would miss it but it got me and the pain kept me awake most of the night! Used to suffer from migraines in my teens but I can't remember the last one I had (excluding last weeks...lol) so needless to say I am feelin very sorry for myself! :(


----------



## scottishchick2

Try migraleve, sometimes if I take it soon enough when I start getting the symptoms a full migraine doesn't start. It's quite expensive but worth it.


----------



## carlyjade86

I've used it before, says not to take if pregnant wen I googled it tho? I'll ask midwife 2moro at my appointment just incase it's going to b a frequent thing. :(


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Oh, Carlyjade, I'm so sorry. That's awful! My hubby gets migraines, so painful.


----------



## carlyjade86

Thanks mmcjg. It's not fun. Slept most of the day. Oh isn't partically sympathetic but he's never had one and thinks I'm a faker. In fact all he's done today is go out of his way to try an row with me! Y he has to be such an idiot is beyond me. Please tell me he'll grow up once he has a child?? Please?? I can't deal with tantrums everytime my DS goes to his biological fathers and everytime I "don't listen to him" coz both do and will be happening a lot! Lol


----------



## scottishchick2

What a dumbass I am, I forgot about not taking medication while pregnant lol. I have been on sleeping tablets for years as I sleepwalk, especially when my OH is working away. I've been off of them since I found out I was pregnant and last night was the first time he'd been away since then. I must've been up about four times last night, it's such a pain.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Oh, carlyjade, if only I could say that, but I'd be lying. Truthfully my hubby didn't start, and I emphasize start, to grow up until my oldest son was about 10! :haha:


----------



## carlyjade86

:haha: Scot! Baby brain already? Hehe. A full nights sleep would be grand but I don't stop peein, and I'm still runnin really warm at night! My bed isn't big enough for the 2 of us... 

Aww MM! I don't think I can cope with another 10 yrs! Literally since I've found out im pregnant I've found myself questioning whether he is the man I want to be with forever? After 3 yrs of waitin for him NoT to be a selfish prick most of the time I've realised that life is all about Thomas, how Thomas feels an how Thomas is being looked after!! I've managed to get pregnant buy another selfish jerk. 2nd one in my short life! Aye aye aye...


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Unfortunately I think men are wired to be selfish jerks. I love my hubby very much, but that doesn't mean he's not a selfish jerk most of the time. Half the time it seems like there's a big competition for my attention between my boys and my hubby. So frustrating, I want him to parent with me, which he does do a lot of the time, but sometimes he just wants me to ignore the kids and focus on him. He wants to be the one to eat the last of the icecream or drink the last of the milk, otherwise we weren't thinking of him. The house has to be perfect when he comes home from work, otherwise we don't respect him. It's frustrating! I hate how often he seems to be my 6th child, and a spoiled one at that! :haha:
So, choose to focus on his good qualities and ignore his babyish ways. He's just being an insecure man.


----------



## chetnaz

Glad you managed to tell one set of parents Manx at, must a relief. Like you, my DH isn't on speaking terms with his mum and sister, the only one he speaks to is his brother, so when he tells him, the rest will find out. I'm sure they'll frown upon it. Last time his sister made a comment saying we can't even afford the one we got so shouldn't have another one! Bloody cheek! Oh I'm a blueberry at last! Does anyone else feel like the days are going slow? Hope you're all well x


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Chetnaz, Happy Blueberry to you! Yes, the days are going very slow. I'm going to be a raspberry tomorrow. Funny how I count my days in fruit now. :haha:


----------



## carlyjade86

Glad I'm not alone MM!! Every part of my body is telling me to cut my losses but I'm wondering if it's just the hormones? I just feel so fed up of his attitude :( 

Anyways... Had my 1st midwife appointment today! Can't get in the hospital I want, that has the midwife unit, but I can get into a midwife unit that is further away and has no hospital attached so I might as well aim for a home birth! Oh is still not havin it and his mother is on the bandwagon too tellin me it's dangerous! Yes. I'm sure having the undivided attention of a midwife is much more dangerous than having to share said midwife with 4 other women!! I'm so pissed about it all already. It was much better doin it on my own like the first time. I hate everyone and everything at the moment! Lol :(


----------



## carlyjade86

Great. Even my own mother is being a cow! On tryin to speak to her about my options and askin if maybe I can move back home for a bit, put some money behind me, just incase I decided I don't want to be with Tom anymore and her response? Stick it out or get rid of the baby. I physically cannot believe those words have just come from her mouth! I am absolutely furious and heart broken and I just want to sleep til everything feels better. Y does no body seem to want to help or support me with anything?????!!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Yes, those pregnancy hormones are in full swing! Perhaps finding a book or website for OH to read would be a good idea? Maybe he needs some help figuring out how to act. 
That really sucks that you can't get into the hospital you want. I'd seriously consider a home birth too, if I were you.


----------



## chetnaz

Oh carlyjade, I'm sorry you're having such a hard time, that wasn't very nice of your mum. As for having a home birth, do what is right for you Hun. Men can be immature so and so's, esp when they can't understand what we are going through and feel left out the loop. My Dh was horrible to me when I was pregnant with our first. Selfish beyond belief. But all that changed when DS came along. I think that's when he realised'shit, this is real. There's a baby. I'm a dad! Lol. They say a woman becomes a mum the moment she conceives, whereas a man becomes a dad when the baby is born. Very true! Hope you're feeling better and can work things out soon. X


----------



## carlyjade86

It wasn't very nice of her was it. Think she's kickin herself now tho as she didn't mean it apparently. She is just havin her own problems and 'snapped' , even has a present for the baby already apparently - not that justifies what she said!!! All I wanted was to rant and to feel safe and know I had options and support behind me a it is scary. I haven't done this baby thing as an adult before! I had no concerns at all when I was pregnant with Elliot. No1 to argue with, no debts, no bills, no pigheaded boyfriend!! Now every thing is scaring me to death and I get that from my mother. At least tom came and apologised after he let me have a little cry. Awwww early night for this grumpy arse I think!!! Thanks MM and Chet xxx :hugs:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Get some sleep, hopefully tomorrow will be a much better day. Pregnancy is hard, but Chetnaz is right, men can't fully understand that this is real until the baby is born. While my hubby still acted like a selfish brat a lot of the time, he was instantly in love with each of our sons the moment they were born. He's really an excellent father. I'm sure your OH will be a great dad too.


----------



## scottishchick2

I'm a raspberry :)


----------



## carlyjade86

Me too!!! :D yay us! 

Girl, I'm glad to say in feelin a bit better. OH is still annoying me but I've decided I will ignore for now. It's going to be a long pregnancy so I'll argue regarding home births etc closer to the date! Lol


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Sounds like a great plan, Carlyjade!

I've been feeling physically better, but still a bit nervous. I think I'll feel better after my next ultrasound.


----------



## scottishchick2

I could kick my daughters butt, rather than letting the cats out this morning when she got up she is on the computer and the cat has pooped in the bathroom! I ain't cleaning it up as the smell will make me barf and I'm wary of toxicplasmosis. OH is still in bed so he won't do it yet and I can't get her to do it as she'd make a right mess. I'm going to have to hold my breath while I have a shower.


----------



## carlyjade86

Aw MM :hugs: don't b nervous! We r gettin closer n closer to 12 wks! Everything will be fine :hugs: 

Scot - bless u! Bloody kids ay!! Yet we r electing to have more?? Lol

Well girls it was my babys 8th birthday yesterday! I can't believe how grown up he is! How can I ban new baby from doing the same please?? :(


----------



## scottishchick2

Happy mothers day to you all. I'm very tired today, it was my OHs birthday party last night and I was awake for nearly 23 hours. I drove the last of the guests home at 5 and then my daughter, who was stayin at my grannys, called me at ten. I don't think we'll be doing much today.


----------



## flamingpanda

How is everyone? I've felt dreadful the last few days, really sick (although I haven't been sick). Been sleeping more too. I want to go back to when I felt fine, that was only last week.


----------



## Manxcat

I had an awful day yesterday, was fine in the morning in fact we had a brilliant day out at the zoo, but in the afternoon it was if someone just hit the depressed switch. By about 6 o'clock I just couldn't stop crying at about everything OH said. So it was off to bed for an early night. Still feel low this morning and have absolutely no idea why. Bloody hormones!
How's everyone else going?


----------



## flamingpanda

Still feeling sick. :(

It's my first midwife appointment this Friday though so I'm trying to keep my spirits up for that.


----------



## carlyjade86

I'm ok symptoms wise... Just a grumpy mare. Feelin a bit stressed with OH coz he just doesn't listen! He's insisting he wants to buy a house but a cheap one that will need loads of work! Tried explain that we don't have the money to renovate a house! But it's all me being a snob apparently?? Not a snob, just want a tidy home! Would rather stay put until I'm back to work after maternity... Y are men so pig headed!!!!!!


----------



## chetnaz

Hi ladies, how are you all? Sorry to hear that you're feeling depressed Manxcat. I'm sure it'll pass. Hormones does strange things to us indeed. Carlyjade, all men are pigheaded - its obviously in their dna. God help me, I have three boys - will they grow up to become pig-headed young men that ignore their mum? Probably. 

I went to doctors on saturday as I felt so rough. Turns out I have a UTI and have been given antibiotics. I cant believe how unwell I feel with this pregnancy. Just so lethargic and sick and just icky! I hope its just the first trimester like this and I'll start feeling more normal soon. I had a very vivid dream last night. I was giving birth. It was so real. And it was a little girl. Hmmm wonder if it means the opposite?? Hope youre all keeping well. x


----------



## carlyjade86

Sorry ur still feel rough Chet! Massive :hugs: hope it passes for u soon! Hope those gorge boys r lookin after u? 
Men definitely r! I am definitely turnin my DS into a lovely wife. No way will he be ruined by me like my OH has been ruined by his mother.


----------



## chetnaz

My little men are looking after me in their own little way, giving mummy hugs and kisses. I just have to share these pics I took yesterday with you ladies - cant believe how big they are getting!
 



Attached Files:







482380_10150596316935808_588595807_9184203_1014568401_n[2].jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 1









488353_10150596316170808_588595807_9184196_499631712_n[1].jpg
File size: 45 KB
Views: 2


----------



## carlyjade86

They r just too bloody cute. N the twins look right cheeky monkeys!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Oh, Chet, they are adorable! I hope you feel better soon. 

I've been feeling a bit better, at least I've been able to get off the couch. But last night at about 4am I was so nauseous that it woke me up and I couldn't get back to sleep! Ugh.


----------



## chetnaz

Thanks carlyjade and mum2mmcjg, they definitely are my cheeky monkeys. Glad to hear you're feeling better mom2. I'm pretty much the sae. How's everyone else getting on. Is the first tri dragging for anyone else? It feels like its going so slow!


----------



## carlyjade86

Hey girls... Well. What I horrible nights sleep! I kept waking up in a panic... I was having bad stomach cramps, or at least I thought I was but I'm not sure if I was just dreamin them becoz I don't recall feelin them when I actually woke up...? I'm SO confused!!! Feel like absolute rubbish today. Tired, my heads hurtin, I feel sick... And I'm worried. Don't know if it's worth takin another test!? I've been quite calm about everything until today but I'm struggling to tell the difference between dreams and reality these days!! 

Hope everyone else is ok and feelin better?


----------



## chetnaz

Hi Carlyjade, sorry to hear you had a rough night! When pregnant dreams tend to be very vivid and realistic, so it could have been a dream. I had a dream I gave birth the other night and it was so real! As for taking another pregnancy test, I'm sure you and beany are doing just fine hun. x


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Chet, Yes, 1st tri is definitely dragging. I can't wait to get to 2nd tri so can just be pregnant and not be worried. 

Carlyjade, those preggo dreams can be pretty intense. I'm sure baby is doing great though. When I was pregnant with #3 I constantly dreamt that my baby was drowning and I couldn't save him. It was horrible. 

AFM- Still feeling nauseous, lots more boob pain, but I had a great scan yesterday. Baby has a heart rate of 170 and looks like a peanut! 2.1cm now, so tiny!


----------



## carlyjade86

Thanks for reassurance Chet n MM... I've not had any further pains. Real or dreamt! My boobs feel deflated tho... Could just be used to them n their new size maybe? No sickness but still getting headaches. :( 

Definitely dragging! I sometimes think the last 5 wks have been pretty quick but when I then think there's at least 4 more until I'm scanned and can tell people it's so demotivating!! I don't even feel pregnant anymore. Been too long since testing but agree there's no point doing another at this stage... Sigh.


----------



## carlyjade86

Aw MM ur so lucky to get scans :( 

Sorry for follow up... Can see full page as on phone so miss bits people say until I re-read! Lol


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

carlyjade86 said:


> Aw MM ur so lucky to get scans :(
> 
> Sorry for follow up... Can see full page as on phone so miss bits people say until I re-read! Lol

Yes, I agree. The ultrasounds are very reassuring. I thank God for my doctor.


----------



## carlyjade86

Wish British drs were more like that. Guess I just need to remain as positive as I've been all along. 9 wks and 2 days down... 3 weeks and 5 days to go!


----------



## chetnaz

Hi ladies. How are you all? Me? I'm in panic mode. My son has got chicken pox and my mum can't remember if I've had it before, so I don't know if I'm immune. I've had to have a blood test but GP told me results won't be ready for 10 days! Ridiculous! If I'm not immune, I'll have it by then! I'm so worried as I've read that at this stage if a pregnant woman gets chic pox, the baby can develop severe abnormalities. I just hope to god that I'm immune. I'm going to call the doc to or row and see if they have my blood results as I just don't believe it would take that long to et back. E lady who took my blood put urgent on my sheet and said it should be ready for Monday. I asked to doc to put urgent on it and he said it can't be done. *******! Anyway, pray for me ladies. Hope you're having a better time than I am :(


----------



## carlyjade86

Morning chet! I did respond re the chicken pox saga in ur thread. Reading from the NHS site it basically said that although not ideal, the risk to unborn baby up to 28 weeks is low, so I'm sure u will be fine! There isn't many a person who hasn't had chicken pox I imagine so hopefully u'll already had the pleasure! Once the spots have come out the congatious-ness is pretty much over from what I remember. And once spots r scabbed it's all over! Im sure it's more contagious before spots even show, so if u haven't got a spot yet... Fingers crossed u'll miss it! :hugs:

I remember within the 1st week of Elliot being born, my best mate and her mum both come out with mumps the day after visiting him, and my godson came out with chicken pox and Elliot missed them both! He didn't have chicken pox til he was 3.. Last day of a holiday in Majorca. Didn't think I was going to get him on the plane! Lol. 

Hope ur little one is better soon. Spoonful of piriton really helps with desire to scratch! 

Well I've woke up with ear ache today... Hurtin all in my gum and down my throat too. Lush. :(


----------



## chetnaz

Thanks carlyjade. According to what I read the risky periods is like you said after 28 weeks, by also in the first trimester. It can cause severe abnormalities in the baby. :,( anyway, hopefully I'll find out today whether I'm immune or not. Sorry to hear about the ear ache. I think gums can hurt in pregnancy, so might be cos of that. I've had a dodgy tummy all night and keep running to the toilet, so think I must have eaten something that didn't agree with me.


----------



## carlyjade86

Well make sure u let us know :hugs:
Hope ur belly is better too... Tho it would make a nice change for me from being constipated... 

My ear ache has gone after sittin with a hot water bottle on my ear for most of yesterday... First day of summer n summer like weather n I was sat like that! Lol worked tho. :) 

Well.. My OH tried to get intimate this morning and I started cryin half way thru?? What is that about??? Had good results tho! Got his bank card to go shoppin today, and the sheer panic in his face, on reflection, was an absolute picture!! Has to be said, I'm mental :/ 

Midwive cancelled on me this mornin. She was supposed to be comin for a home visit. I don't remember that from last time? Is it like a sneeky home check to see if you r a slumdog? Lol


----------



## chetnaz

Lol carlyjade, you crying while dtd, poor OT must have scared him. Great result tho with the bank card, must try that one. I have to admit, I cry over the most silly things at the mo. home visit, not heard that one before. Hope it goes well. Still haven't got my blood results back yet, so still in limbo. I have to admit, I feel so unwell in this pregnancy that I've convinced myself that something's wrong. I just don't thin that I will have a good end to this pregnancy. Keep thinking that I'll go for my scan and they'll tell me there's no heartbeat or something. I know I'm torturing myself with these thoughts but I can't help it. :(


----------



## carlyjade86

Haha I know, bless him. I think I'm just so fed up of feelin tired n ill and ugly and fat... My skin is horrendous on my back and chest and it's really draggin me down as its dictatin what I can wear! Picked up a couple of tops today that I can grow with, and a maxi skirt that will carry me thru summer. Only £12 in primark. Might get a couple more as I think they r gonna be comfy.... 

Aw no they haven't got back to u??? How annoying... Hope u get them tomorrow! :hugs:

Glad im not the only crier... Easier said than done not to worry Chet but I'm sure nothing like that will happen! Remember, last time u were pregnant u had only one older child to take care of, now u hve 2 little twins to add to that! U r bound to feel a bit rougher than before. N they say the worse u feel, the healthier the pregnancy so im sure everything is fine!! I do know how u feel tho... I'm convinced I have nothing but a food baby in there.... Can't dwell on it tho or we will drive ourselves nuts! Just have to stay positive... If there wa something wrong we'd have to trust out body's would show us :hugs:


----------



## scottishchick2

Finally got my scan date but it's not till the 20th of April when I'll be 13 weeks. I can't wait that long so I've booked a private one for Thursday night, fingers crossed everything is ok.


----------



## carlyjade86

Aww u r lucky. Mine hasnt come they yet. :( wish it would hurry up!! 
Good luck :)


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Scottish, I don't blame you. That's a long time to wait. I hope your scan goes great!


----------



## scottishchick2

carlyjade86 said:


> Aww u r lucky. Mine hasnt come they yet. :( wish it would hurry up!!
> Good luck :)

:blush: mine hadn't come yet either, I got fed up waiting and called the hospital lol


----------



## carlyjade86

I might do that. Feelin awfully impatient!! Apparently they r a bit behind due to a high amount of pregnancies at the moment... Which sounds like a shit excuse. 10 weeks tomoro. Been keeping this a secret for 6 wks and I cants no more!!! :'( I've got cabin fever from within myself!! Lol


----------



## carlyjade86

Just had a look at private scans... £140 for a private NT scan. That's the same as a 4D one!! Didn't expect that. Guess I'm waiting... Ive got a house to buy and a holiday to go on. Tom isn't gonna fund that scan I know!!


----------



## flamingpanda

Do the appointments just come through the post from the hospital? My partner is nattering about when ours will be but the midwife told me that seeing as we opted for the downs syndrome scan the dating scan would be pushed back to at least 13 weeks. I'm 10 weeks tomorrow, any idea how long the appointments take to come through? I saw the midwife last Friday.

Carly - I'm not allowed a private scan either. I see his point, we get it for free if we wait a few weeks but it's hard when time is dragging.


----------



## carlyjade86

The dating and NT scan is all done at the same time in my hospital @ supposedly 12 wks but it depends on how busy they are.... Date should come thru the post soon tho! I'm waitin on the mother in law to tell me mine today. She works in the hosp so I've sent her to find out when it is! It's so hard coz now it feels so near but yea the end of 'limbo' isn't quite in sight...

Happy prune day to me :) yay!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Carlyjade, We're prunes! :wohoo:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I have another ultrasound scheduled for Monday, the last one showed two subchorionic hemorrhages that my doc wants to keep an eye on. He said baby looks good, but we need to make sure the hemorrhages are shrinking. I pray they are!


----------



## carlyjade86

We sure r MM!! :happydance: 

Well, MIL found out my scan date... Next Wednesday!!! I'll only be 10+6? Still, can't say I'm disappointed to finally be havin it! Tho can't understand y I haven't had a letter yet?? 

The 4th of April is also my beloved nana's bday. She passed away a few yrs back. Elliot was the only great grandchild she met... She's had 3 since then! I'd be lying if I said I didn't shed a tear... I'm goin to leave a copy of the pic at her plot becoz we will be visiting the crem that day, obviously. Feels like she's going thru it with me... Which is ironic becoz when I got pregnant with Elliot, she was the only one who defended me... Aww... Miss u nannie.


----------



## scottishchick2

Had my scan last night and everything was fine thankfully. She changed my EDD by one day and we got lots of pictures. Seems more real now :)


----------



## carlyjade86

Aww what a lovely looking bean!!! Brilliant picture! Ooh I can't wait now! Eeek!

Congrats scot!


----------



## chetnaz

Hullo :) how are you all doing? Ok, so the good news is I'm immune to chic pox :happydance:. I cannot ell you how relieved I am. In the end I went to hosp as I was feeling so unwell, and the doctor found out the results for me. My BPwas sky high though so she's asked the community midwife to regularly check it for me. Explains why I was having the severe headaches and dizziness. Scotchic, lovely scan, glad all was well. I have 13 more days to wait for mine! The wait is killing me!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

ScottishChick, great scan! I had one yesterday too, they look like little jelly beans with hands and feet now! :haha: What was baby's heart rate? Mine was 171 BPM. I love seeing that little heart beat!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Chet- What are they saying about your blood pressure? Why is it so high?


----------



## chetnaz

Mom2mmcjg said:


> Chet- What are they saying about your blood pressure? Why is it so high?

It was 193 over 101! I think it was due to stress though, but because I had Pre eclempsia in my first pregnancy, they want to keep an eye on me. Did you have a private scan? I'm so jealous, I still have 12 days before m scan!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

No, my doc said that at my 9 week scan he saw 2 subchorionic hemorrhages that he wanted to keep an eye on. He told me to get another scan in 10 days, well on Thursday I had a bit of spotting. So I freaked out and doc sent me for a scan the next day. All is well! It was such a relief to see that little angel with a strong heart beat. Baby is back to measuring 1 day ahead, so I'm feeling really good now. No more spotting, so I'm just taking it easy. 

Wow! That blood pressure is high! Mine has always been really low, but I went to my GP a few weeks ago it came out really high. So I asked her about it and she said not to worry, its probably the machine. I just looked at her, so she checked again manually. She was right. When they did it manually it came out to my normal low level. I guess its because I'm fat, the machine doesn't like my big arm. :haha:


----------



## scottishchick2

It's been quiet on here for over a week, I hope everyone is ok. Only 1 day until I'm 12 weeks and officially out of the danger zone. I can't wait.


----------



## carlyjade86

Aww I've been waiting for someone to comment!! Hehe.
Hi Scot! We r gonna be plums tomoro!! Yay!! 
R u ok? I've had my scan, last Wednesday! Days were spot on. Got my next one on the 6th June. Counting the days!


----------



## scottishchick2

I'm fine, feeling good now no more sickness. I've got an NHS scan next Frday so something to look forward to. Still hearing the heartbeat on the Doppler in the morning when I've got a full bladder so that's reassuring. Hopefully the time will go quicker once we're past 12 weeks. I'm not keen on being a plum lol I think that's smaller than a lime!


----------



## carlyjade86

Guess its probably heavier tho, maybe? Either way, it's going the right way up the ticker! Lol.
The last week has flown by to be far. Now people know about it it's a lot more fun! I'm amazed by the kindness and generosity people are showing, and amazed by how horrid some other pregnant "friends" can be.. But the good is outweighing the bad defo! Just can't wait to start feelin normal and not like a zombie all the time lol


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I'm so excited for us all, ladies! 12 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## scottishchick2

We are here at last! 12 weeks! I'm off to buy some babygros today :)


----------



## chetnaz

Hi ladies, how are you all? I had my scan today and baby is fine! So relieved that everything is ok. My dates have been brought forward and I'm 12 weeks 4 rather than what I thought I was which was 11 weeks 1 so that's a bonus! Baby's heartbeat was 152 bpm and new EDD is 21st oct.

I will try and upload scan pic if I can. I uploaded one while at my parents (laptop broken so on iPad at the mo) in the first trimester, asking for gender guesses so if you see my thread, feel free to take a guess. Hope you're all doing great. X


----------



## chetnaz

https://i1065.photobucket.com/albums/u389/Chetnaz/a62ad5a9.jpg

Hope this works! Here is pic (hopefully). Any gender guesses?


----------



## scottishchick2

I did a wee bit of research on nub theory last night and still not 100% sure about it but I'm guessing a girl.


----------



## scottishchick2

Forgot to say, congratulations. Even better your dates going forward a week, you've overtaken us now lol


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Woohoo ladies! We've all made it to the 12 week mark! :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## carlyjade86

Congrats Chet! Told u all would be fine! We've had a healthy thread here girls... Here's to the next 6mths of health! :hugs:


----------



## chetnaz

Thanks ladies. Contras to all of you who have also had scans recently. Carlyjade, love you're new avatar pic, your son is so handsome.


----------



## carlyjade86

Thanks Chet. :) he's such a good boy and always has been. Always been a good sleeper and eater too... Which can only mean the next one will be a nightmare!! Lol. My mind does boggle about how I can possible have enough love to love another as much as I love him. I know I will tho... We got him a snow globe and put the scan photo in there. I stuck "big bro" on there too. Hes carried it round ever since. <3 

So chuft for u going forward too... And a tad jealous!! Haha


----------

